# Backpacking First Aid and Survival kits



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

A topic was started in another subforum discussing what to take in your day pack. I have always firmly believed in being prepared with first aid and survival supplies for the JIC event, but I have never been satisfied with some of the kits that you can buy. Because of this I have tried to compile as many of these items separately, but there are still some items that I have not been able to acquire, mostly because I don't know where to get them. One item that I have always wanted to have is a suture kit, complete with suture needles, thread, antiseptic wipes, as well as anesthetic such as lidocaine. Can these items be purchased by the public? If so, where can I get my hands on them? A staple gun would be good to have as well, but the only time I have seen those is in a bigger (and expensive) kit.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

http://beprepared.com/

I have bought sutures from here before. They have a store in Bountiful that should carry them, I don't see them on their website. They have some good stuff! Even emergency dental fillings...


----------

